#ubuntu-ch 2018-11-19
<tetotronic> Hello...?
#ubuntu-ch 2018-11-23
<User-L> Hi, I run KDE Neon (ubuntu based) and there is this weird problem on my computer. The physical computer has a light on the front indicating whether or not the wifi adapter in enabled or disabled, but for some strange reason, it is reversed. The light glows when wifi is off, but doesn't glow when wifi is on. Is there a way to fix this? Thanks!
